# Allg. Fragen zum Angelschein in NRW.



## Forellenandy (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
erstmal schön wieder hier an Board zu sein. 
Ich war hier schon vor etlichen Jahren registriert, nur leider existiert mein Account nicht mehr. 

Ich  bin in meiner Jugend Jahrelang relativ häufig (2mal im Monat) mit  meinem (ex) Schwager angeln gegangen an Div. Forellenteichen/Seen. (mit  dem Jugendfischereischein)
Das Problem lag darin, das er alles eigentlich selbst gemacht hat. Und mir in wirklichkeit nicht sehr viel beigebracht hat. 
Das einzigste was ich mit meinen eigenen Ruten gemacht habe war, auswerfen, einholen, neuen Köder drauf.
So  verlor ich langsam das interesse. Das wenige "Fachwissen" was ich  besessen habe, ist über die Jahre auch irgendwie zu 90 % dann verflogen.    

Hochseeangeln und Brandungsangeln, bin ich ab und zu noch  gegangen, wenn ich an der Ostsee war, da man dafür ja keinen schein  braucht. 

Dann durchlebte ich meine Jugend jetzt bin ich 23 Jahre alt und will endlich wieder meinem alten Hobby nachkommen. 

Damit  ich hier in Deutschland angeln kann braucht man ja den Angelschein. Nur  ich mache mir meine Sorgen, da ich diese ganzen Fachbegriffe bzw. wie  man div. Ruten zusammenbaut (noch) keine Ahnung von habe. 
Wenn ich mich jetzt für den Angelschein anmelde hier in Köln, 
und  den theoretischen Teil bzw. den Praktischen teil nicht bestehen sollte  wann kann man eine Nachprüfung machen. Im gleichen Jahr noch oder erst  ein Jahr später?. 

Wie laufen solche Prüfungen ab, wie streng sind diese.
Wenn  ich manche leute sehe wie diese (mit Angelschein) mit den Fischen  umgehen bekomme ich echt zuviel. Da frage ich mich jedes mal was soll  dieser theoretische und praktische mist. Davon hat man dann vielleicht  ahnung nur der Artgerechte umgang mit den Fischen/Natur kennen die  wenigsten. Das ist auch ein Grund warum ich mich eigentlich immer gegen  den Angelschein gewehrt habe, nur leider geht dies nicht mehr, da ich  langsam mit diesem Hobby mal richtig "durchstarten" möchte.
Ich habe hier 11 Ruten stehen für verschiedenste Gewässer die ich endlich mal wieder benutzen möchte. 
Ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus für eure Informationen. 


Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Sonntag und einen guten Start in die neue Woche. 

Petri Heil!

der Forellenandy :g


----------



## silviomopp (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allg. Fragen zum Angelschein in NRW.*

Also vor der Prüfung gibt es diverse Lehrgänge, die NUR auf die Prüfung zugeschnitten sind. Du mußt natürlich ein paar Dinge lernen , zb : Fischarten , Gewässerkunde usw... was jedoch in den Lehrgängen umfangreich behandelt wird. 

Die Prüfung selber umfasst dann Theorie ( Fragebogen ) und Praxis ( Rute zusammenbauen und Fisch bestimung ) , das wird aber dann ein leichtes , wenn man alle Lehrstunden mitmacht und zu Hause noch etwas Büffelt...


----------



## Ulli3D (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allg. Fragen zum Angelschein in NRW.*

Ganz ehrlich, die Prüfung in NRW ist ein Witz. Meine Frau hat sie ohne Lehrgang gemacht und rund eine Woche vorher angefangen zu lernen. 

Wenn Du glaubst, dass Du nach abgelegter Prüfung irgendwie eine Ahnung vom Fischen hast, dann glaubst Du auch, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist :m

Es gibt verschiedene Online-Tests und auch ein kostenloses Proggi, dass Dich durch die Fischerprüfung lotst. 

Ich glaube, speziell zur Prüfung in NRW gibt es einen riesigen Trööt hier.


----------



## Forellenandy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allg. Fragen zum Angelschein in NRW.*

Hallo zusammen, 

dankeschön für die Infos. 
Mit Fischarten und Gewässern habe ich eigentlich keine Probleme. 
Dann werde ich den schein wohl mitte des Jahres haben. #6



Gruß


----------



## Micha El (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allg. Fragen zum Angelschein in NRW.*



Forellenandy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> dankeschön für die Infos.
> Mit Fischarten und Gewässern habe ich eigentlich keine Probleme.
> ...


mitte des jahres?

wieso so lange warten? ich hab mich in bonn für den lehrgang angemeldet und habe am 24. märz prüfung.

was ich so mitbekommen habe ist die prüfung echt ein witz. ich lerne regelmäßig im internet dafür und ärgere mich jetzt im nachhinein mich für den lehrgang angemeldet zu haben. 
aber so kann ich wenigstens sicher sein dass ich nicht durchfalle


----------



## Forellenandy (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allg. Fragen zum Angelschein in NRW.*

Moin, 
das habe ich auch gerade gelesen das du die Prüfung dann schon im März hättest.
Wann sind denn die vorbereitungskurse in Bonn ?
Zu welchen Uhrzeiten, 
da ich in Aachen arbeite dauert es immer etwas bis ich dann zuhause in Köln bin. 
Wollte mich heute in Köln zu den Vorbereitungskursen anmelden die erst im März beginnen, Prüfung wäre am 25-27 Juni. 
Wäre echt klasse wenn du mir ein paar Daten zur Prüfung in Bonn zuschicken könntest.. 
Dann werde ich den auch in Bonn machen... #6



Liebe Grüße
Andy


----------



## Denni_Lo (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allg. Fragen zum Angelschein in NRW.*

Du kannst auch eine Ausnahmegenemigung für eine Andere Stadt/Gemeinde in Köln beantragen, kostet ~10€.

Du mußt nur vorher wissen wo Du die Prüfung ablegst, die Vorbereitungskurse sind eher was für Leute die mit dem lernen Probleme haben und haben oft einen etwas tiefgehenden Aspekt in die Praxis.

Mit den Infos habe ich bereits an die 10 Leute durch die Prüfung ohne Stress gebracht:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111402


----------



## Micha El (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allg. Fragen zum Angelschein in NRW.*



Forellenandy schrieb:


> Moin,
> das habe ich auch gerade gelesen das du die Prüfung dann schon im März hättest.
> Wann sind denn die vorbereitungskurse in Bonn ?
> Zu welchen Uhrzeiten,
> ...


also ort des lehrganges ist ludwig-erhard-berufskolleg in bonn auf der  kölnstraße. am 17. februar gehts da los und geht bis 20. märz. anmeldung  in bonn innenstadt bei angelsport bonn in der kesselgasse 3. prüfung  ist am 24. märz. Termine sind je Di und Do, also für den lehrgang.  Kosten: erwachsene 60€, jugendliche 45€, prüfgebühr inbegriffen.

auskunft bekommst du unter 0228/451891

mfg


----------

